# angel lays egg...



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

my koi angel started laying eggs with no help from her mate, silver. Seems like he's got no interests on doing any work at all...question do I get me another male, or give him a chance?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Are you sure the silver is a male I've had females lay eggs with no males in the tank.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

*3rd time's a charm*

after third try, i now have a wigglers, so now What? The pair have pretty much owned the tank since, cornering the rest of the tank makes in one spot. I'm letting the parents raised them, would they have enough food from my plants or do i need to feed them. Parents moves them from leaf to leaf, so i'm guessing parents picks the spots where they can have food???


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wigglers don't eat. Once they are all free swimming (about the 5th or 6th day from the start of wiggler stage) you should have some hatched bbs or if you don't want to do that then some microworms might work for a few days.
Sounds like you have a great pair so far.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

this morning seen the babies free swimming...and parents are busy picking them up and putting them back in the safe zone. Unfortunately, just went to checked on them, none of them seems to be found. Oh well, i guess will have to wait for a next batch again. 

On a side note, the male one, had developed this large lips from fighting with his old mate who died. I noticed that he had troubles on picking up babies when they're swimming away, a lot of times he misses and do worst than actually helping of keeping them togother. Would it be safe to cut out the excess meat/bumps off his mouth?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't think you should try to. I would try an angelfish forum and see if anyone can help you with this. I'm not sure if it can be cured, but I do remember hearing someone had the same problem.


----------

